# to be unable to make heads or tails of something



## mother2003

Bonsoir,

Selon la définition qu'il me donne: être incapable de comprendre quelque chose

existe-t-il une expressions française pour signifier cela???

Je donnerais bien mon essai mais je crois pas que pile ou face convient là dedans

Merci de votre aide!


----------



## CDHMontpellier

"je ne comprends rien à...", mais ce n'est pas très imagé !


----------



## frejacvac

"y perdre son latin" peut-être ?


----------



## CDHMontpellier

frejacvac said:


> "y perdre son latin" peut-être ?



Oui, selon le contexte, ça peut convenir, mais comme d'hab, tout dépend du contexte.  On dit "I can't make heads or tails of it" si on n'arrive pas à comprendre ce que quelqu'un dit (par exemple), ce qu'on lit, ce qu'on voit (un tableau dans un musée...), etc.


----------



## Micia93

"ça a ni queue ni tête" qui rejoint le phrase originale ?
plus correctement "ca *n*'a ...", mais comme il s'agit d'une expression familière, on peut se permettre quelques "familiarités" avec la grammaire


----------



## Grumumble

I think it's:
unable to make head_ *n*or tail_ of it
(singulars)


----------



## CDHMontpellier

From dictionary.com:

76.*not make head or tail of*, to be unable to understand or decipher: We couldn't make head or tail of the strange story.  Also, *not make heads or tails of*. 

A quick internet search turned up 90,300 instances of "head or tail" (singular) and 196,000 of "heads or tails" (plural).  "Head *n*or tail" got 33,600 hits and, to be thorough, "heads *n*or tails" had only 940 hits.   For whatever it's worth.


----------



## USMeg

Around here we say "I couldn't make heads or tails of it" -- meaning it was so confusing you couldn't even tell if it was right-side-up or upside-down.


----------



## Charlie Parker

As Grumumble pointed out, it really should be "can't make head nor tail of it." That's the idiom in English. The fact that an internet search revealed a majority of incorrect uses is worth very little. Micia, I thought _ni queue ni tête _referred to story that was too long. Am I mistaken?


----------



## Punky Zoé

Hi all

Another thread about it here. Depending on the context could be also, "_je n'ai pas la moindre idée de ... (ce que c'est, ce que ça signifie)._


----------



## CDHMontpellier

Charlie, my Oxford dictionary says "head or tail", but I don't know what dictionary you use.   And the OED also uses "or", as in:

*1959* Times 29 Apr. 10/4 He can't make head or tail of it... It's a complete dog's breakfast.

British usage apparently prefers the singular and American usage the plural, but in no dictionary (chez moi or on-line) can I find *nor.*   I do like the way it sounds, though!


----------



## Charlie Parker

Montpellier. You are absolutely right. My OED is sitting right in front of me on my shelf and I never thought to look at it. I was so convinced that I was right. I wonder where I heard it. I lived in Oxford during the early eighties. I may have heard it there. I agree with you. To me "can't make head nor tail of it" just sounds better. I haven't heard "dog's breakfast" for quite some time, probably not since I lived in England. Here's another possibility: what if I am the originator of it and I have just said it so many times that I think it's standard usage.
Actually, here are a couple of sites. The first one is from the Cambridge dictionary. My guess is that it's British usage.
http://dictionary.cambridge.org/define.asp?key=36179&dict=CALD
http://humanities.byu.edu/elc/student/idioms/idioms/head_tail.html


----------



## CDHMontpellier

Hey, thanks for the dictionary links that I couldn't find! 

It has occurred to me that this is perhaps a case of grammatical overcorrection.  The original sentence is probably "ca*n't* make *either* head *or* tail" but our ear wants to make it "*can't...either...nor*" whereas if one uses *nor*, it should be "*can...neither...nor*".  What do you think?

(Reminder from one of those ubiquitous grammar sites: _"Either" can be paired with "or", but not "nor"._)


----------



## colleenjw

Tout à fait, CDHMontpellier!


----------



## Nicomon

For the record... the Robert & Collins dictionary writes it like this : _I can't make head *(n)or* tail of it._ Both answers are apparently right.
I would say _nor_, if the expression is used with "I can't make". Like Charlie, I think it sounds better. But I would say "I am unable to make head or tail of it". 

either/or and neither/nor. Unless you specify either/neither, it seems to me that one or the other is understood. And I only use the plural "heads or tails" if I flip a coin.

Suggestions for translation - other than those already suggested here, and in the thread PZ pointed to:

_Je n'y comprends goutte / Je ne comprends rien de rien._ "I can't make head nor tail of what he's saying" (for instance) could be : _Je ne comprends pas un (traitre) mot de ce qu'il dit. Ce qu'il dit n'a ni queue ni tête. _


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci beacoup Nicomon. J'aime ces expressions. Tu as peut-être remarqué que le style de l'anglais qu'on rencontre dans certains textes d'affaires ou du gouvernement est remplis d'autant de jargon que l'on n'y comprend gouttes. Tu es d'accord?


----------



## Nicomon

Charlie Parker said:


> Tu es d'accord?


 
Oui, tout à fait. Quant aux textes juridiques... c'est pire encore. _Pour moi, c'est du japonais_.


----------



## viera

...que l'on n'y comprend goutte
Dans cette expression, goutte est au singulier (sous-entendu : pas une seule goutte, même pas une goutte).


----------



## Charlie Parker

Oui, cela a du sens. Merci viera.


----------



## Micia93

Charlie Parker said:


> As Grumumble pointed out, it really should be "can't make head nor tail of it." That's the idiom in English. The fact that an internet search revealed a majority of incorrect uses is worth very little. *Micia, I thought ni queue ni tête referred to story that was too long. Am I mistaken?*


Not at all Charlie, it just means that it has a bity of nonsense ; you can't grasp the meaning of it (a story, an act, an event ...)
and Nicomon has also given this expression
I actually think "avoir ni queue ni tête" perfectly fits the original sentence


----------



## L'irlandais

Micia93 said:


> I actually think "avoir ni queue ni tête" perfectly fits the original sentence


Hello all,
I don't agree !  I thought *Une histoire sans queue ni tête *= Meant _a cock and bull story _in Uk_English
Cela n'a ni queue ni tête is figurative; meaning _cela est en dépit du bon sens_.
An expression like _"Not having neither head nor tail"_ doesn't exist in this form in English, as far as I am aware.

I think it's more a case of confusing two similar (faux-amis) expressions.
_can't make head nor tail of sth_ (This is usually used with the negative in UkE.), meaning  _not to be able to understand something_.  = * Je n'y comprends rien*.
Alors est-ce que * Je n'y comprends rien* is the same as saying _cela est en dépit du bon sens_ ?

 I'm not so sure we 'ave gotten to the bottom of this one just yet.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

_I'm unable to make heads or tails of it_ can't be _ça n'a ni queue ni tête_ - or one should have to add _ça n'a ni queue ni tête* pour moi*_, I'd say?
(Charlie: this _ni queue ni tête_ expression is only related to the lack of [apparent] meaning, not to the length of the story)
_Je n'y comprends rien_ is excellent - though not  very colourful.
I can also think of:
_Je n'y retrouve pas mes petits
Cette phrase m'échappe complètement
Le sens m'échappe [le sens m'en échappe]
J'y entrave que pouic_ (old, dated slang -1st half of 20th century)


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,



JeanDeSponde said:


> _[...] J'y entrave que pouic_ (old, dated slang -1st half of 20th century)


Tiens, moi je dis « Je n'y comprends que _couic _» et dire que je croyais vivre au XXIe siècle...


----------



## L'irlandais

Hullo again,
Like Charlie Parker mentioned already in this thread "can't make head nor tail of _sth_" is an idiom in English ; I believe we should be able to propose an equivalent idiom in french.  For my money, I like JeanDeSponde's *Je n'y retrouve pas mes petits*.

 Cheers !


----------



## JeanDeSponde

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Tiens, moi je dis « Je n'y comprends que _couic _» et dire que je croyais vivre au XXIe siècle...


Yes, Karine, tu es de ton siècle : tu en utilises en effet la version moderne!
_Edit_ - Le TLF donne _que pouic_ comme synonyme de _que d'alle_, avec des références allant de 1901 à 1947. Mais _couic_ est également cité en variante... j'apprends qque chose, miss K! Cela dit, ma référence au siècle dernier concernait plutôt le vieilli _j'y entrave_...


----------



## Micia93

JeanDeSponde said:


> _I'm unable to make heads or tails of it_ can't be _ça n'a ni queue ni tête_ - or one should have to add _ça n'a ni queue ni tête* pour moi*_, I'd say?
> 
> 
> lorsqu'on dit ce genre de choses, c'est généralement pour soi, ce que l'on ressent, en un mot, on donne son opinion
> on n'est pas censé dire une véritable générale, tu ne trouves pas ?


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Micia93 said:


> JeanDeSponde said:
> 
> 
> 
> _I'm unable to make heads or tails of it_ can't be _ça n'a ni queue ni tête_ - or one should have to add _ça n'a ni queue ni tête* pour moi*_, I'd say?
> 
> 
> 
> lorsqu'on dit ce genre de choses, c'est généralement pour soi, ce que l'on ressent, en un mot, on donne son opinion
> on n'est pas censé dire une véritable générale, tu ne trouves pas ?
Click to expand...

Dire _ça n'a aucun sens_, jugement de valeur sur la chose, n'est pas vraiment pareil que dire _je n'y comprends rien_, qui ne concerne que ma propre compréhension... C'est pour cela que j'atténuais le jugement de valeur par _ça n'a aucun sens *pour moi*_, qui en ramène (du moins je l'espère) la portée à ma seule compréhension personnelle.


----------



## Grop

Je suis d'accord avec JeanDeSponde, dire "ça n'a ni queue ni tête" peut être très impoli, car il s'agit d'un jugement.

Si on dit d'un texte "I'm unable to make head or tail of it" il est possible que ce soit notre faute. Si on dit "ça n'a ni queue ni tête", on rejette la faute sur l'auteur.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci à tous. Je prends plaisir à lire tous vos commentaires. J'apprends beaucoup.


----------



## Nicomon

JeanDeSponde said:


> _I'm unable to make heads or tails of it_ can't be _ça n'a ni queue ni tête_ - or one should have to add _ça n'a ni queue ni tête* pour moi*_, I'd say?
> I can also think of:
> _Je n'y retrouve pas mes petits _
> _J'y entrave que pouic_ (old, dated slang -1st half of 20th century)


 
Je précise qu'au #15, j'ai suggéré en dernier choix : _ce qu'il dit n'a ni queue ni tête._ Bien d'accord pour ce qui est de l'ajout de _pour moi_ (mais par goût personnel, je le mettrais en début de phrase... comme dans..._ Pour moi, c'est du japonais/chinois. _

Je croyais par contre que l'expression _Je n'y retrouve pas mes petits_ se disait dans le cas d'une pièce en désordre. Je ne suis pas convaincue que cela convienne ici.

_J'y entrave que pouic,_ ne ferait pas très québécois.  _Je n'y pige que dalle,_ non plus... mais celle-là, je la connaissais.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Nicomon said:


> Je croyais par contre que l'expression _je n'y retrouve pas mes petits_ se disait dans le cas d'une pièce en désordre. Je ne suis pas convaincue que cela convienne ici.


France vs. Canada, ou simplement style personnel ?...
Si je veux décrire mon bureau, je dirais _une chatte n'y retrouverait pas ses petits_. Je dirai maintenant _Nicomon n'y retrouverait pas ses petits_
Mais _je n'y retrouve pas mes petits_, pour moi (métropolisme ?) veut dire _je ne m'y retrouve pas, je n'y comprends rien...
_Suis-je le seul à employer cette expression ?...


----------



## Micia93

JeanDeSponde said:


> France vs. Canada, ou simplement style personnel ?...
> Si je veux décrire mon bureau, je dirais _une chatte n'y retrouverait pas ses petits_. Je dirai maintenant _Nicomon n'y retrouverait pas ses petits_
> Mais _je n'y retrouve pas mes petits_, pour moi (métropolisme ?) veut dire _je ne m'y retrouve pas, je n'y comprends rien..._
> Suis-je le seul à employer cette expression ?...


 


non, rassure-toi JeanDeSponde !
c'est une expression très courante utilisée dans le sens que tu dis ! il est vrai qu'au départ, il y a quand même la notion de désordre (une foule de paperasses sur ton bureau par exemple), mais cette notion a évolué dans le sens "je n'y comprends rien (c'est trop flou)"


----------



## Nicomon

JeanDeSponde said:


> France vs. Canada, ou simplement style personnel ?...
> Si je veux décrire mon bureau, je dirais _une chatte n'y retrouverait pas ses petits_. Je dirai maintenant _Nicomon n'y retrouverait pas ses petits_
> Mais _je n'y retrouve pas mes petits_, pour moi (métropolisme ?) veut dire _je ne m'y retrouve pas, je n'y comprends rien..._
> Suis-je le seul à employer cette expression ?...


 
Mon erreur. J'avais oublié la chatte. Mais si tu regardes bien, je suis plutôt une lapine.   Blague à part, l'expression _je n'y retrouve pas mes petits_ ne m'est pas familière dans le sens de _je n'y comprends rien (de rien). _Elle n'a peut-être pas encore traversé l'Atlantique (si oui... elle ne s'est pas rendue jusqu'à mon quartier).

Autre suggestion possible :  _j'y perds mon latin !_ Source (sous perdre)


----------

